
Ask HN: What was the app that lets you see a website's technologies? - kkt262
A while ago I believe I saw a web app that allowed you to type in a URL and see the tech that company used. Like the marketing stack apps (SumoMe, Aweber, etc) as well as the tech stack (PHP, Ruby, etc).<p>Anyone know what site that was?
======
audace
Most likely it was builtwith.com

~~~
kkt262
I saw that one, but I think this one showed what tech stack you were using,
for example, Ruby on Rails or PHP.

